# today not off to a good start



## noideato20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Im at work sat down to eat lunch
couldnt even eat then preceded to go outside and sob I mean cry like a big ole baby. I guess I feel a little better now but when that feeling comes over me i just feel like I cant take it. I think work is harder than anything especially if your not good at faking it. It gets easier right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ana_Nurse (Oct 24, 2009)

yes...


----------

